# This "option" armrest is a bunch of BS



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Never noticed how much I use the armrest and now this TWENTY FIVE THOUSAND DOLLAR rattle trap with electric windows that have ADHD and doesn't come with an armrest.

Like hell am I paying the rediculous price the parts counter wants. 

I'm going to the pick a part this weekend and I'm going to find something that will work or I can adapt, or make a mold and make a fiberglass one,

I'm sorry but screw vw on this "FEATURE"...

Had to vent since the Bluetooth doesn't work and the window is annoying as hell lol...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Windows don't work??? More rattle than a snare drum???

Calm down and concentrate.... your VW has now initiated its first training session of its owner - you!!!

 

Kidding... we all know how you feel. 

As for the MISSING arm rest, don't feel bad. VW ripped that page from Mini; it's a $300 or so option.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Windows don't work??? More rattle than a snare drum???
> 
> Calm down and concentrate.... your VW has now initiated its first training session of its owner - you!!!
> 
> ...


I just wish my girl would of bought an American car like we always do. I've never had an arm rest as a feature lol.

I'm building my own rest. It will be a hell of a lot helper and it won't rattle lol. I'm also making templates for the window sills to cut them out of the 3m "clear bra" material so they don't scratch. I have a long list of honey do's on a new car aha, I love those crazy Germans and the Mexicans building them :screwy:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So you're on a vw site saying you wish you bought American. Show of hands, how many people think American cars have better quality than German cars....................waiting................................still waiting no hands up yet......................................................I'll post back when i see one..............

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

TexasBulldog said:


> Never noticed how much I use the armrest and now this TWENTY FIVE THOUSAND DOLLAR rattle trap with electric windows that have ADHD and doesn't come with an armrest.
> 
> Like hell am I paying the rediculous price the parts counter wants.
> 
> ...


I'd take the loss and get rid of the car if I were this unhappy. As far as the windows, it isn't as if you went into this unaware. The Bluetooth on my VW works just fine. You obviously have a compatibility issue which has been common since the advent of Bluetooth. Its a standard that most people who use don't follow faithfully. That's why some phones work better than others. 

Obviously this isn't the car for you. If your girlfriend is happy, suck it up and let there be peace in the house. If she feels the same, get out of the car now.

How much did they want to charge you for the armrest? See if you can get it cheaper from OEMplus.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

TexasBulldog said:


> I just wish my girl would of bought an American car like we always do....


Of which, some of them are built in Mexico or have major components and assemblies built in Mexico. As an engineer who worked most of his career in automotive, I'm aware of a list of American automotive engineering screw ups that would make a grow man cry (or laugh). I wouldn't be so prideful of our efforts in the field.




TexasBulldog said:


> I love those crazy Germans and the Mexicans building them :screwy:


I don't think being German or Mexican had anything to do with your problems. The windows are an engineering problem and not one of race or geography. 

Armrests in cars are a largely an American 'need'. I want them too but just because a car isn't outfitted like a lazy boy doesn't make it wrong. If you wanted an armrest, you should've negotiated one into the deal for free.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Lol American cars....


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I've owned many cars and with the exception of a handful I have zero regret. Unfortunately that handful consist of mostly American cars. Yes I know I own an American car right now, but it's almost 20 years old with 47k original miles on it, and it's a weekend only car. I wouldn't buy an American car right now as a DD they suck.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Jedidub said:


> I've owned many cars and with the exception of a handful I have zero regret. Unfortunately that handful consist of mostly American cars. Yes I know I own an American car right now, but it's almost 20 years old with 47k original miles on it, and it's a weekend only car. I wouldn't buy an American car right now as a DD they suck.


I'm currently in a 300 rental and it is the worst car I have ever driven. The Pentastar is the only good part about it.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Got it all prepped and taped up, covered it with plastic, filled with expanding foam and sanded it smooth.

i have some fiberglass on it now curing and will do another layer/bias this evening.

we ordered up Golf Center Console and im on top of my foam/glass hole filler im putting a 1/4" steel plate that im going to glass over the top and smooth out and then cut out the square to match the bottom you see here of the console and run a pair of bolts and glue to hold it in. The base that will fill the hole in center console now i will paint and texture it black to match and i believe there is enough surface area on the bottom to have it not only friction fit in the sides but also use some high end 3m double stick tape and fully cover the bottom. 

So it will be functional and able to fold vertical if you want it out of the way and you will have storage. I am going to re-locate the MDI cable that is in the dash through it all and re-mount it in the arm-rest. Im going to have it all open anyways to swap out the 310 base head unit to a 510 that just shipped out today.

I'll measure it when i get the armrest but looks like im going to continue the plug vertically an estimated (by the pictures) 6" or so. I'll have pics when its all finished. I used to make custom center consoles and enclosures for high end radio systems and am good with glass/resin. I wanted to use some regular foam but all i could find this morning was some crap chunky garage door insulation and i needed more of a Pink Dow foam but couldn't locate any so i went with a 2 part mix foam.

So i should have a total of $60-$75 into it. The arm rest is new and i paid $42 for it online and i paid $12 for the MDI female plug with harness off ebay to relocate the port.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

drtechy said:


> So you're on a vw site saying you wish you bought American. Show of hands, how many people think American cars have better quality than German cars....................waiting................................still waiting no hands up yet......................................................I'll post back when i see one..............
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Its all good, she mad her choice and thats cool, its her car and she wanted an armrest and it doesn't bother me and she wants it and i'll make one... its easy and a lot cheaper than the $400 the stealership wants. Im not against VW's... Id actually love to own an R32, its an amazing car from what ive seen of a friends and i would happily drive a Golf TDI for the mileage and i think they look good too..

Im not saying American cars are better quality than German or Japanese, i just said that ive never had a car where an arm rest is an "option" and i think its pretty cheesy.



VR6Now said:


> I'd take the loss and get rid of the car if I were this unhappy. As far as the windows, it isn't as if you went into this unaware. The Bluetooth on my VW works just fine. You obviously have a compatibility issue which has been common since the advent of Bluetooth. Its a standard that most people who use don't follow faithfully. That's why some phones work better than others.
> 
> Obviously this isn't the car for you. If your girlfriend is happy, suck it up and let there be peace in the house. If she feels the same, get out of the car now.
> 
> How much did they want to charge you for the armrest? See if you can get it cheaper from OEMplus.


Its her car, she pays for it and she likes it and its not like there isn't "Peace in the house" but it has some quarks that im going to do what VW couldn't or thought they could make a few extra bucks from people willing to just fork over a chunk of cash for a bit of plastic. She's excited that im making it the way she wanted it and VW Didn't offer. She didn't want the Moon roof due to how little it opened up with the Antenna in the way and the "Leatherette" *COUGH* Vinyl is awfully hot in south texas and she wanted the cloth. Its a great looking "base" interior actually. The Bluetooth in my Ram 1500 and the Jeep Grand Cherokee she traded in just fine. And the Bug works with my iPhone 4 perfectly but its sketchy on not only a nice brand new Samsung Nexus that is on Vw's compatibility chart but also tried a Galaxy S II and it didn't see that either. Thats why im relocating the MDI cable because IMO they should of put it in the center where its accessible like the Jetta? Or at the very least the top glove box not the bottom. But i'll figure the Bluetooth out, Nothing i can't fix or get around.




VR6Now said:


> Of which, some of them are built in Mexico or have major components and assemblies built in Mexico. As an engineer who worked most of his career in automotive, I'm aware of a list of American automotive engineering screw ups that would make a grow man cry (or laugh). I wouldn't be so prideful of our efforts in the field.


Well, you can be the Engineer, but im the ASE Certified mechanic who has to deal with why you guys couldn't calibrate the "Pinch Protection" properly.... so "Engineer" all you want and we'll continue fixing the mistakes :laugh: I'll give VW a couple months to figure out the windows before i re-wire them and bypass the pinch sensor issue and go straight to 12v or swap them out for more powerful motors off another model if necessary. There has never been anything i haven't been able to fix and often improve upon. My fiancee loves the looks, the sporty ride and the modifications she can make to customize it into her very own. And i fully support it and want her to enjoy the car and have as much fun as possible in a car, just like I do. 



VR6Now said:


> I don't think being German or Mexican had anything to do with your problems. The windows are an engineering problem and not one of race or geography.
> 
> Armrests in cars are a largely an American 'need'. I want them too but just because a car isn't outfitted like a lazy boy doesn't make it wrong. If you wanted an armrest, you should've negotiated one into the deal for free.


I wasn't bashing Nationality or race in either instance. My last 3 cars have been American, and built in America and i like to keep as much money as possible in America. Its not that i have anything against Germany or Mexico or Japan, but The country I love and live in needs us to keep buying American and In my last 3 rides, none of them have had any odd issues and have been great. I also find it odd that since the invention and application of Power windows since 1940 that the VW Beetle they don't work right. 4 miles in and they are all ADD in her car. I'll get to those soon if they continue to get worse.

I didn't expect a $25,000 beetle to be a lazyboy... but an armrest is not only pretty standard across the board, give you more storage room and would of been a good spot for the MDI instead of reaching across the car and shutting your phone in your glovebox. 

No car is perfect and everyone has an opinion on something that could of been placed in a more convenient spot or not necessary all together. VW did their thing and they greatly improved the beetle IMO....But they missed the mark on a few spots like any other brand/model and im just fixing/building certain things we want for less money and probably better/stronger than stock (and thats not a dig at VW... ive modded many cars, i enjoy it as well)

So calm down fella's.... On my 2000 Corvette they placed the ECU right under the battery and guess what? The battery acid leaks on the ECU destroying them. So you just re-locate the ECU, the battery or put a dry cell battery in place of it. Hell, the 5th gen Vette is a nightmare LOL...


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> I've owned many cars and with the exception of a handful I have zero regret. Unfortunately that handful consist of mostly American cars. Yes I know I own an American car right now, but it's almost 20 years old with 47k original miles on it, and it's a weekend only car. I wouldn't buy an American car right now as a DD they suck.


Are you kidding? "American Cars Suck" that generalization is ridiculous...there are some great American cars and some junk, just like every other brand. Every brand has their hits and misses. To say all X brand suck is just narrow minded and pretty funny really :laugh:


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

Upon viewing CNET's review of Bentley Continental w/ the W12 engine, I realized why VW charges so much for the armrest in the Beetle. Bentley uses 2 of the same armrest to make up the center console in the Continental. 

Therefore, you can say that you put the Bentley armrest in you car.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

My Subaru is just the same, you have to buy an armrest extension to make it useable. 

Misdirected anger is misdirected...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey, that looks pretty good.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

drtechy said:


> So you're on a vw site saying you wish you bought American. Show of hands, how many people think American cars have better quality than German cars....................waiting................................still waiting no hands up yet......................................................I'll post back when i see one..............
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Actually, hand up here. I've had Zero problems with my 2010 Dodge Challenger, with 26,000 miles on it so far, no rattles, very solid car, and had Zero problems with previous 06' Impala during warranty period, and only minor issues at around 45k. (both, while technically "American" have final-assembly in Canada) I'm still on the fence about getting a Beetle. Also considering a Scion TC. 20K and comes with sunroof/armrest. Time will tell.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

TexasBulldog said:


> Well, you can be the Engineer, but im the ASE Certified mechanic who has to deal with why you guys couldn't calibrate the "Pinch Protection" properly.... so "Engineer" all you want and we'll continue fixing the mistakes


We're all so proud....now I design bomb and missile components. Would you like to go out into the field and fix those for me too? If interested, I can direct them straight to you.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

TexasBulldog said:


> Like hell am I paying the rediculous price the parts counter wants.


As a ASE certified mechanic, you should spend a little more time at the parts counter. That's how they work.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VR6Now said:


> We're all so proud....now I design bomb and missile components. Would you like to go out into the field and fix those for me too? If interested, I can direct them straight to you.


Personally i don't think the mechanic or engineer can fix this window issue. I personally believe its a programming issue. If you hold the up button for one full second the window goes all the way up every time. I've asked two other beetle owners to try on theirs and so far it works for them too. Bring in the IT guy, forget the engineers and mechanics, neither one is gonna be able to fix it. And when i talk to my VWoA rep on Monday I'm going to show them mine and other peoples results. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just tried the 1 second hold on the up auto function. went up 5 inches and back down again. Tried again... same result. I was listening to the up and down of the passenger window and all sounds good inside the door. The driver window makes a few creaks and pops like a gear is not correctly alligned. Even when it goes down it makes the sounds at about the same location as when the window stops rolling up.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

drtechy said:


> Personally i don't think the mechanic or engineer can fix this window issue. I personally believe its a programming issue. If you hold the up button for one full second the window goes all the way up every time. I've asked two other beetle owners to try on theirs and so far it works for them too. Bring in the IT guy, forget the engineers and mechanics, neither one is gonna be able to fix it. And when i talk to my VWoA rep on Monday I'm going to show them mine and other peoples results.


Adding a timer to the window up function is a really bad ideal for both pinch protect and motor overload protection. A really bad idea that does nothing to address root cause. The mechanism is at fault, not the software and tweaking it at best kicks the can further down the road. 

Holding the button longer should not be required and is just a work-around. It may even promote a more serious hard failure of the mechanism.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Stingme1975 said:


> I just tried the 1 second hold on the up auto function. went up 5 inches and back down again. Tried again... same result. I was listening to the up and down of the passenger window and all sounds good inside the door. The driver window makes a few creaks and pops like a gear is not correctly alligned. Even when it goes down it makes the sounds at about the same location as when the window stops rolling up.


Yea actually had someone try it on a 4th beetle yesterday and it didn't work. So I don't know, I'm still going to let the VWoA rep know when I talk to them. They called me yesterday and I missed the call. So hopefully I'll talk to them today.



VR6Now said:


> Adding a timer to the window up function is a really bad ideal for both pinch protect and motor overload protection. A really bad idea that does nothing to address root cause. The mechanism is at fault, not the software and tweaking it at best kicks the can further down the road.


I didn't say anything about adding a timer to it. It's all about resistance, that's what pinch protection does, at least as I've known it. The pinch protection has certain tolerances set for resistance from the window motor. When a certain amount is hit, it automatically makes the window go down. There is no timers involved.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

drtechy said:


> I didn't say anything about adding a timer to it. It's all about resistance, that's what pinch protection does, at least as I've known it. The pinch protection has certain tolerances set for resistance from the window motor. When a certain amount is hit, it automatically makes the window go down. There is no timers involved.


Recalibrating the current load that trips the pinch protection is just as bad as a timer so effectively it might as well be a timer. The goal is to get the window up without burning up the motor over time with excess current because the window mechanism is bad. So we're back to a bad mechanism.

Changing the current trip point has the same net effect...allowing the motor to stall and/or draw more current under load which is bad for its longevity. Fix the root cause. The motor is either undersized for the job, there is too much resistance in the mechanism, or a component is experiencing too much deflection/distortion.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> Recalibrating the current load that trips the pinch protection is just as bad as a timer so effectively it might as well be a timer. The goal is to get the window up without burning up the motor over time with excess current because the window mechanism is bad. So we're back to a bad mechanism.
> 
> Changing the current trip point has the same net effect...allowing the motor to stall and/or draw more current under load which is bad for its longevity. Fix the root cause. The motor is either undersized for the job, there is too much resistance in the mechanism, or a component is experiencing too much deflection/distortion.


Its hard to believe they couldn't engineer them right to begin with. My Challenger has frameless power windows too, and not once have they failed me. It says a lot for the new Beetle that I'm still considering it, despite this flaw. Test drove a Scion TC last night, was very unimpressed. Was really lacking the charisma of the Turbo Beetle.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VR6Now said:


> Recalibrating the current load that trips the pinch protection is just as bad as a timer so effectively it might as well be a timer. The goal is to get the window up without burning up the motor over time with excess current because the window mechanism is bad. So we're back to a bad mechanism.
> 
> Changing the current trip point has the same net effect...allowing the motor to stall and/or draw more current under load which is bad for its longevity. Fix the root cause. The motor is either undersized for the job, there is too much resistance in the mechanism, or a component is experiencing too much deflection/distortion.


Lmao, you've obviously have never been in manufacturing. Specs get changed all the time without companies being notified of it. This kind of stuff happens all the time, and what you get is the supplier blaming the car company, and the car company blaming the supplier. Then it takes months before they finally get to work on fixing the issue. Look neither of us knows for sure, so i guess we'll see once the fix arrives. But to me its painfully obvious that if peoples motors, guides, etc have been replaced with no help that you have to think that the hardware may not be the issue. Troubleshooting issues is what i do for a living, and if you don't think differently from what everyone has been trying that hasn't worked then your never gonna figure it out. You just keep replacing the same parts with the same result. I believe they call that insanity.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

drtechy said:


> Lmao, you've obviously have never been in manufacturing. Specs get changed all the time without companies being notified of it. This kind of stuff happens all the time, and what you get is the supplier blaming the car company, and the car company blaming the supplier. Then it takes months before they finally get to work on fixing the issue.


x2. My cousin is a sales rep for a company that makes nuts/bolts/rubber pieces for a number of auto manufacturers. You wouldn't believe the stories he tells me:
- They (his company) makes Part A to the specs the manufacturer requests
- They send prototype parts made to spec to manufacturer
- Manufacturer approves parts, his company starts making then
- He gets a call "THE PARTS ARE FAILING!" 
- They stop production, start looking for problems
- It takes weeks to sort out, sometimes months
- Usually ends up that someone changed Part B that Part A attaches to/holds in place. No one thinks that will affect Part A. OR the specs/tolerances for Part A changes from the original request and the manufacturer tries to blame the supplier. OR the supplier of Part B changes the materials or manufacturing process of Part B, which causes Part A to fail, then blames the manufacturer of Part A as being the cause

What really sucks, and this is the issue VW faced back in the late 90s with window regulators (which are completely seperate from the issue with the current Beetles) is that not only are the parts ON the cars wrong, but so are the replacements IN the dealership parts depts. AND they have to engineer a completely new piece, test it, source raw materials and a plant that has capacity to build the new part. Then they probably have to run 3 shifts, maybe even 7 days a week to get the new parts built and the machines that make them can only go so fast. It's a terrible spot to be in.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Getting back to the original topic: armrests on base Turbos and 2.5's aren't optional, they really don't exist. A dealership can sell you the parts and even install them, but it's not a true 'accessory' like, say, floormats. Yes, it's dumb.

Side note, and not to make the OP more frustrated; base Turbos will come with the armrest standard in 2013.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Getting back to the original topic: armrests on base Turbos and 2.5's aren't optional, they really don't exist. A dealership can sell you the parts and even install them, but it's not a true 'accessory' like, say, floormats. Yes, it's dumb.
> 
> Side note, and not to make the OP more frustrated; base Turbos will come with the armrest standard in 2013.


Agreed, I can't believe they didn't make it at least an option.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I have to agree, not having an armrest in ANY car is ridiculous. The one flaw of my last car (2010 Golf) was that it didn't have an armrest.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

less bs'ing and more on this armrest


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> less bs'ing and more on this armrest


Im was debating on making a mold from it and selling it (all said and done would of been about $80-$100) but now with the 2013's getting them, the market is far too small to make it worth it.

If they continued to not include an arm rest i would of.

Im waiting on the Armrest still to mount it to the extension i made. I curved it on the sides like this ) ( so you can easily get your hand in there to buckle your seat belt. 

JOe


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Armrest install and parts*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5773376-Armrest 


Here is my thread for parts and how to install it, very easy takes about 15 minutes to install.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I must be "the minority" everyone speaks of because I hated the stock armrest. In fact I hated it so much I ended up buying a base model just to avoid it. :screwy:


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5773376-Armrest
> 
> 
> Here is my thread for parts and how to install it, very easy takes about 15 minutes to install.


 yeah, but thats $650 bucks for something they know they should of included which is why they come standard on the 2013 models. 

thats a lot of money for cheaply put together plastic.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> yeah, but thats $650 bucks for something they know they should of included which is why they come standard on the 2013 models.
> 
> thats a lot of money for cheaply put together plastic.


 Actually it cost me 336 bucks not 600, but do understand that it should come at least as an option.


----------

